# Hurst Dual Gate for 70



## Ragtop70 (May 18, 2006)

I would like to install a dual gate in place of the factory "rally" shifter in my 1970. What parts will I need besides the shifter itself? Will it attach to the existing cable? Is the neutral start safety switch compatible? Anybody got a mint shifter they want to sell? 
Thanks.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

The complete '68 shifter will bolt right in and hook up to your cable. You can also buy a brand new Hurst Dual Gate for the '70 Firebird under part number 2920001.


----------



## Ragtop70 (May 18, 2006)

Thanks, for the fast response, It LOOKS like a drop in but I wasn't sure. Loved the dual gate in my 68 HO... I guess that hurst wanted too much for them and the bean counters at GM went to the crappy, generic (imo) rally shifter.


----------

